# biting flies



## ripsdad (Oct 10, 2009)

I would like to know if a dog can get parasites or worms from fly bites?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Flies bite???


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The only parasites that I've seen a dog get was when it was an older dog who when he pooped couldn't keep it clean down there with all the fur and it was summertime, he got maggots from flys laying eggs. ICK double ICk, the owner shaved his whole bottom after that.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Oh, I guess that wasn't from a fly bite, but it was from a fly!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Dogs can get heartworm from Mosquitos...?


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> The only parasites that I've seen a dog get was when it was an older dog who when he pooped couldn't keep it clean down there with all the fur and it was summertime, he got maggots from flys laying eggs. ICK double ICk, the owner shaved his whole bottom after that.


We had a case just like this a few days ago. A 13 year old aussie.


----------

